# Looking for a solid 1xAA that will last, also looking for a big thrower for camping.



## Cruzer23 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys !
Right now I have 3 Ultrafire Cree C3 lights, which are cool, but too big for 1XAA (pocket use)
Also have Tank007 E07, Trustfire F23, and iTP EOS AAA - These satisfy my small AAA needs.

I am on the hunt for a 1XAA light that is smaller than the C3, built WELL (won't fail, reilable) and bright enough- if possible - off a HK store with free shipping.


Options are the Trustfire F22, as I like the build and looks, but at that high price (20USD), Isn't the 1XAA Version of the ITP much better ? Anyway i'm open to suggestions.


*Question number 2: *
Looking for a budget thrower for complete darkness in the woods. Camping use.
Size unlimited, it's gonna be a backpack light, prefeably off a HK store with free shipping..
10-30 dollars. Needs to have solid battery life, I would rather use AA's or CR123 if it's a must.
What would it be ?


I have no interest in collecting these things or buying flimsy lights with good features. 

I just want something decent for this little money, that won't usually mess up after a week like most cheap lights.


----------



## The Hawk (Mar 12, 2010)

My EDC is an Energizer 1W LED that runs on a single AA battery. I am very pleased with it. I bought it last year at Target but do not remember what I paid for it. 
Answer to question # 2. I bought a Coleman MAX last week at W-mart. There are several different models. The one I got runs on 2 AA batteries. Run time 5 hours. Lumens 115. Throw claims to be 72 meters. Single Cree LED bulb. They also had models that used CR123 as well as AAA. It is a really bright light. I paid about $25.00 for mine.


----------



## litemax (Mar 12, 2010)

Cruzer23 said:


> Also have Tank007 E07, Trustfire F23, and iTP EOS AAA - These satisfy my small AAA needs.
> 
> I am on the hunt for a 1XAA light that is smaller than the C3, built WELL (won't fail, reilable) and bright enough- if possible - off a HK store with free shipping.



You say that you have a Tank007 E07. That is the smallest AA 'HK Budget' light you can get. I can't think of any other AA light that is bigger than the E07, but smaller than the C3.

If you want something brighter, the only ones I can think that fit the bill are the not-so-budget $40 Quark Mini AA or the $25 ITP A2 EOS, which will be about as bright as your A3 and thus slightly brighter than the E07.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 12, 2010)

I really like all my romisen lights. I would definitely recommend either the rc-g2,the rc-n3, the rc-C6(with extension) or the rc-29.

I think if you like the ITP you should also just consider the AA version.

I think the rc-c6 II with an extension tube might be a good thrower for you. Most good throwers are over your budget, but this guy when focused can throw quite an impressive distance due to the aspheric. Otherwise, I think the rc-n3 still has some pretty good throw to it.​


----------



## Cruzer23 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks ! I think I'll get that N3 and seal the deal, it looks like it's my only solid option at that price ! 

By the way, Is the F22 worth getting if I already have F23 ? I mainly want it because of the defense bezel, could be useful, but does it have a longer runtime etc ?I need another excuse to pay 20 dollars for it. 
Is it brighter than the EOS A2 ?


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 15, 2010)

For the camping light there is a Uniquefire L2 Cree XP-G at 325 lumens that runs on one 18650. I have it on order. It's supposed to be constant current regulated (no guarantee) and it has hi,med,lo output so it should be good for 2 1/2 to 3 hours on high and twice that on medium which would still be more than 150 lumens. Low on this light would be 75 lumens and should run for 12 hours or so.

With rechargeable batteries you won't worry about really using it which usually happens on camping trips (in my experience).

Mine is coming from DX.

For your other light since you already have AAA's covered how about the Alkoray K-109? I have the 5 mode version but have the programmable 3 mode on order as well (1 CR123a).

These lights aren't really following your battery requirement  but they are a good fit for your usage requirements.


----------



## Tec40 (Apr 24, 2010)

I know this is a old post by now,but I highly recommend the Romisen RC-G2 II WW.I got mine from ShiningBeam.com. All I can say is it is an AWESOME light!! It throws very well,and you can take the head off,and it is the perfect flood light. The warm white led is fantastic! It's a better beam than my incans,like my Surefire E2e.


----------



## ragweed (Apr 24, 2010)

Ditto on the RC-G2 11 WW! Best light I have ever bought. Its awesome for 20.00 bucks.


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe it's a little more than you want to spend but the quark mini AA would be a great choice too for your 1xAA and it's pretty cheap as far as lights go.


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 24, 2010)

ragweed said:


> Ditto on the RC-G2 11 WW! Best light I have ever bought. Its awesome for 20.00 bucks.



Hi, could either of you with the RC-G2 II comment on an estimated lumen output at all, and more importantly the runtime? I'm thinking of getting one, but only if it is well regulated out beyond 50mins or so.. :thinking:

Thanks


----------



## ragweed (Apr 25, 2010)

Shiningbeam told me around 120 lumens & around 1 hour runtime on 1 AA battery. I don't doubt his word as it is really brighter than another 80 lumen model I have. I don't use it constantly & only when I really need it so the runtime is ok with me. Its a great value for the money & forward Tactical Clicky to boot.


----------



## Mange (Apr 26, 2010)

Jetbeam Pro-1 V.3 great light. 3 mode, good throw and a battery will last all weekend


----------



## ragweed (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been looking at the Jetbeams. How is the PWM on it AKA strobe effect? Thanks!


----------



## varmint (Oct 26, 2011)

TerraLux LightStar 100 is the best single AA I have seen especially with the $15 price from Battery Junction, I would very much advise you to look at it. I got 2 and gifted 1. A+++++ light. Amaising throw on this little light.


----------



## jondotcom (Oct 28, 2011)

Nobody said it, but another popular AA light is the Xeno E03 which run on one AA or 14500. It is one of the few XM-L single AA lights and puts out around ~400 lumens with 14500 (1/2 that but nice and floody with a AA). You can find xp-g versions still on ebay if you want more throw than an XM-l offers.

The other suggestion is one mentioned above a few times-- ITP A2 or Olight I2, but if you want a pocket rocket there's the A1 and I1 also.


----------



## march.brown (Oct 28, 2011)

jondotcom said:


> The other suggestion is one mentioned above a few times-- ITP-A2 , but if you want a pocket rocket there's the A1.


The ITP A2 is my favourite single AA torch but the brilliant (in every way) ITP-A1 uses the 123 size battery ... The 123 is OK if you charge your own , but possibly the non-rechargeables would work out too expensive.
.


----------



## jondotcom (Oct 28, 2011)

march.brown said:


> The ITP A2 is my favourite single AA torch but the brilliant (in every way) ITP-A1 uses the 123 size battery ... The 123 is OK if you charge your own , but possibly the non-rechargeables would work out too expensive.
> .



Oops sorry 'bout including the CR123 A-1. Yeah also don't forget the Olight I2 when you look at the ITP A2- basically the same light with a different tail section. The stainless/ titanium versions of these are A M A Z I N G! ! ! I have an ITP A3, Olight I2, and ITP A2 Stainless. The stainless is by far my favorite and I can't afford the titanium one


----------



## march.brown (Oct 29, 2011)

jondotcom said:


> Oops sorry 'bout including the CR123 A-1. Yeah also don't forget the Olight I2 when you look at the ITP A2- basically the same light with a different tail section. The stainless/ titanium versions of these are A M A Z I N G! ! ! I have an ITP A3, Olight I2, and ITP A2 Stainless. The stainless is by far my favorite and I can't afford the titanium one


I have an ordinary (black) ITP-A1 and A2 , but I also have an ITP-A2 Stainless ... The ITP-A2's have the pocket clips on and are EDC in the inside pockets of my jackets ... I also have an ITP-A3 Titanium on my car keys and an ITP-A3 Stainless on my house keys ... So I always carry three ITP's as EDC ... The ITP-A1 is by my bedside as I prefer the form factor of the A2 & A3 for EDC ... There is absolutely nothing wrong with the dumpy A1 , just personal preference for the other (thinner) ITP's ... Great torches and the Eneloop batteries last for ever (almost).

My A3's come on initially on Medium mode , but the others are on low when first switched on ... I prefer them to come on low mode first , but it's not the end of the world for me with the A3's ... The A3's get more use than the others , so obviously I'm not too bothered about the mode sequence and I'm certainly not going to swop them for newer versions ... I can't think of a torch that I would swop the ITP's for , even some of the more expensive makes ... It's a great shame , but I'm perfectly happy with my five ITP's.
.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 29, 2011)

march.brown said:


> I have an ordinary (black) ITP-A1 and A2 , but I also have an ITP-A2 Stainless ... The ITP-A2's have the pocket clips on and are EDC in the inside pockets of my jackets ... I also have an ITP-A3 Titanium on my car keys and an ITP-A3 Stainless on my house keys ... So I always carry three ITP's as EDC ... The ITP-A1 is by my bedside as I prefer the form factor of the A2 & A3 for EDC ... There is absolutely nothing wrong with the dumpy A1 , just personal preference for the other (thinner) ITP's ... Great torches and the Eneloop batteries last for ever (almost).
> 
> My A3's come on initially on Medium mode , but the others are on low when first switched on ... I prefer them to come on low mode first , but it's not the end of the world for me with the A3's ... The A3's get more use than the others , so obviously I'm not too bothered about the mode sequence and I'm certainly not going to swop them for newer versions ... I can't think of a torch that I would swop the ITP's for , even some of the more expensive makes ... It's a great shame , but I'm perfectly happy with my five ITP's.
> .



*I also go along with the above comments.


----------

